# What pain relief did you have?



## cherryglitter

:flower:

personally, i had in order:

tens machine.
two shots of pethidine. (one with anti sickness, the other without, big mistake!)
gas and air. 
epidural. 

i also used aromatherapy which did calm me down in the earlier stages. wouldn't call it pain relief though.


----------



## clarsair

What didn't I have?!

Aromatherapy
TENS
Hypnobirthing
Gas and air
Meptid
Spinal block
Epidural

Did end in a c-section though.


----------



## rainbows_x

I had gas & air at 5cm then pethidine at 7cm. x


----------



## Natty_babez

I had Codeine and Paracetemol in two doses which did absolutly nothing !! Then once i was finally transferred to the delivery suite i had gas and air and then an epidural

xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

if they had offered me paracetomal i would've thrown it back lol. 
i take paracetomal for a niggling headache!!


----------



## moomin_troll

there wasnt anytime for much with baby 2. i used my tens machine and then jumped in a 1/4 filled birthing pool for the birth


----------



## cherryglitter

yaaay congratulations on your new boy!!!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

With DD1 I had pethedine and gas and air and with my younger 2 I just had gas and air :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

G&A the first time, nothing this time, just breathing!


----------



## kmumtobe

I had tens and paracetomol in early stages, pethadine shot at 2cm, another at 5cm when I started gas and air too, had a warm lavender bag thing, got in the pool at 8cm. Ended up with a spinal but only cos he was stuck and had to have ventouse x


----------



## Loui1001

I took everything they would give me :haha:

Tens 
Gas and air
Pethidine
Paracetamol IV drip
Spinal block for C section

The paracetamol drip was the best thing ever - heard it's meant to be equivalent to morphine? G&A and pethidine made no difference whatsoever :cry:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

cherryglitter said:


> :flower:
> 
> personally, i had in order:
> 
> tens machine.
> two shots of pethidine. (one with anti sickness, the other without, big mistake!)
> gas and air.
> epidural.
> 
> i also used aromatherapy which did calm me down in the earlier stages. wouldn't call it pain relief though.

I had it all in the same order as you bar the aromatherapy lol x


----------



## xxEMZxx

Just Gas & Air from 5cm.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Gas & Air and pethidine


----------



## teal

I had gas and air, then one shot of diamorphine. 
Also had to have a spinal block *after* my baby was born (to be stitched up!) xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Nothing.


----------



## ilvmylbug

I only had an epidural.


----------



## span

I used tens until I started on the G&A, after which the tens just irritated me and I just wanted it off! :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Gas and air and meditation from 9cm.


----------



## Seity

Other - Walking epidural


----------



## cherryglitter

oooh walking epidural?! i've never heard of that.


----------



## MaisieJune

Didn't have anything until 7cm dialated and then just had gas and air. Would have had gas and air earlier if they hadn't said I wasn't in labour!


----------



## shortie1990

I had gas and air., the. Asked for pethedine at 9pm I was examined at 10 (6-7cm) so I asked for epidural as was told it'd be a fair few hours, by the time the doctor came he told me to sit up, and I just was like Noooooooooooo I need to push, and out popped Riley at 11.42 :haha:


----------



## fairywings

With Amy I had regular paracetamol/codiene, then gas and air. (I was induced)

With Ryan I had one paracetamol at 11pm, gas and air while labouring. he was born 2 hours after I was admitted. I had thought they would send me home cause my pains were just like cramps! But no, I was told I would not leave without him, and to be honest I could take or leave the gas and air with him. Bless him. He was making up for what stress he would cause later!

Sorry to come in this thread - I hang around anywhere :haha:


----------



## holly2234

I didnt have anything.


----------



## sarahchops86

I had gas and air, pethidine, an epidural and finally a spinal.Needess to say I had a section the next time!


----------



## trulymadly

Epidural on 1st (well, 3 actually, cuz he was back to back)
just gas and air on 2nd :)


----------



## snowangel187

I had no pain meds for labor and delivery, and for the two days I was in the hospital they kept offering me pain meds, LOL I was like I didn't need them for delivery why would I take them now... :)


----------



## lauzie84

I had gas and air at 7cm xx


----------



## kirst1805

I had gas and air at 5/6cms but it just made me sick.. I couldn't cope with it at all. :dohh:

Then had Pethidine at 7/8cms. 

Nothing else after that. 

xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

In the early stage of contractions after my waters went (which lasted about 36 hours) I used a TENS machine and also inhaled a LOT of clary sage oil :haha:

Once my labour was induced after failure to go into established labour myself I just had gas & air.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

bath
tens
gas & air
pool


----------



## Rhio92

I had gas and air and birth pool :) x


----------



## cherryglitter

i hope hope hope hope i get a chance in the birthing pool this time round!


----------



## rwhite

I had gas and air :flower:



moomin_troll said:


> there wasnt anytime for much with baby 2. i used my tens machine and then jumped in a 1/4 filled birthing pool for the birth

Welcome to the world Corey! Well done hun x


----------



## MrsVenn

Morphine at 6cm because they couldn't move me in to delivery suite for another hour (already been contracting every 3 mins for 14hours by this point..) and I NEEDED something! I would have had a frying pan over the head if they'd offered it.

Then I had gas and air for manipulation and nothing for the last hour, just breathing. 

If I did it again, I'd be numb from the neck down at 1cm :thumbup:


----------



## MrsVenn

Oh and I asked for a general anasthetic at 9cm :rofl:


----------



## xpensivtaste

i had a tens machine put on the end of my bed on the ward but the excitement of it all made me feel pretty tough and i didnt need to use it. i just had 2 paracetomol until i needed to push, then in the delivery suite i had gas and air and then i had pethadine but i i had delivered shortly after so i didnt notice the effects of it. after my daughter was born they gave me a sleeping pill as i refused to go to sleep cos i was too busy looking at my newborn.


----------



## xJG30

moomin_troll said:


> there wasnt anytime for much with baby 2. i used my tens machine and then jumped in a 1/4 filled birthing pool for the birth

Congrats :D

I had gas and air and 2 epi's.


----------



## feisty_filly

I had 2 shots of diamorphine, gas and air while they put my eppi in at 7cms


----------



## MoonLove

Gas and air for several hours before they put me on the drip to speed up labour - then i asked for an epidural :haha:


----------



## sugarcube84

i had a tens machine up to 7cm then gas and air, i also had some labour oil which hubby used to massage my legs and feet would call it aromatherapy though.


----------



## Sooz

TENS machine alone for the first 2 hours, then 2 paracetamol at 5cms dilated whilst at home and then went on to G&A at the hospital after 3 hours until she was born 3 hours later. I also used the pool for about 2 hours which was my favourite form of all the pain relief in a way. 

In all honesty I never even considered asking for pethidine or an epidural, it just never occurred to me.


Like another lady I had to go to theatre after birth for a 3rd degree tear and I ended up with a spinal block for that....totally gutted!


----------



## minime11

Just Gas and Air...delivered personally by a team of paramedics when we realised I wasnt going to make it back to hospital lol


----------



## Courtcourt

I had the epidural, omg it was amazing!


----------



## Lawhra

Gas and air and epidural with my first son.

Just gas and air with second, no time for epidural.


----------



## KerryGold

TENS then the pool with gas and air.


----------



## sequeena

One shot of pethidine at 3cm then gas and air from 6-7cm :flower:


----------



## amygwen

Epidural and it was heaven, do not regret it at all :D


----------



## maybebaby3

i voted gas and air and other - the other was diamorhine


----------



## sarahjane1986

i couldnt have gas and air because it made me be sick, the midwifes in both my births didnt belive i was in the final stages of labour and made me sit in a waiting room untill i was just about pushing so i didnt have time for any other pain relief


----------



## L999

I had gas and air (fantastic stuff!) then had diamorphine which I probably would have been ok without as was 10cm when she examined me after it - however it relaxed me so much would def have it again


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I used gas and air, AND the birthing pool, for both my labours.


----------



## Flowermommy

Nothing with all four, just breathed through the pain. X


----------



## sparklyjubbly

About 20mins of on/off gas and air for me, the rest was done with naturally breathing through each contraction and welcoming the pain into me instead of tensing away. Sounds hippyfied but it really worked. Constantly moving/walking/being upright and swaying was a godsend too, as well as delivering on all fours. Gravity really helps with the pain and getting things moving x


----------



## Miss Wright

maybebaby3 said:


> i voted gas and air and other - the other was diamorhine

Same here x


----------



## MissRhead

I had morphine tablet things (ive no idea what their called lol)
gas and air x


----------



## Rebaby

(In order)

Tens Machine
Gas and Air
Epidural


----------



## smiler123

I had gas and air and pethidine from 7cms. I asked for epidural and was told there wasn't time. I must admit, for me pethidine didn't really cut it! Won't be having it again if I can help it!


----------



## Newmummy18

I was given dihydrocodeine at 2cm, which was awful as it just made me sleepy but didn't take the pain away enough to sleep. I then had a shot of diamorphine, gas and air and another shot of diamorphine. Diamorphine was brilliant but if I could go back I wouldn't take the second shot as my DD came 3 hours later and was sleepy as a result :(


----------



## charlotte-xo

I had gas and air and 1 shot of pethidine.

<3


----------



## babyhopesxx

Gas and air, diamorphine (that stopped my contractions) then had an epidural for the picotin drip.


----------



## Natsku

Gas and air
Aqua blisters (hurt more getting them put in than the contractions did!)
Para-cervical block (pretty rubbish really)


----------



## Guppy051708

i think hydrotherapy should have been added to that list!!! that is like natures epidural!
i had ZERO drugs...unless you count music and water lol


----------



## sun

I had nothing, but would have taken G&A if it was offered here! :haha:


----------



## JWandBump

I had gas and air at about 6cms but I hated it so I just bit on it during a contraction lol


----------



## NaturalMomma

With ds1 I had Nubain and Epidural

With ds2 I had nothing


----------



## Petra80

Epidural


----------



## RoxyRoo

I just used a tens machine.


----------



## Treelo

On DS1 i has Gas & Air and a shot of pethidine.
On DS2 i had nothing.


----------



## Tanikit

DD1 - gas and air, pethidine and an epidural at 7cm that was never topped up as it happened so fast after it
DD2 - pethidine, epidural, followed by emergency C-section on epidural (I asked for this rather than a spinal block so they just topped it up but it meant I felt the C-section pain far earlier than they expected)


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I had Gas and Air with both :)xx


----------



## bbyno1

1 shot of pethadine


----------



## MrsPoodle

I had G&A and pethidine, which didn't work, then an epidural which was bliss!!!


----------



## emilyjade

gas and air :)


----------



## blondey

I had gas and air in the beginning (5cm) but don't think it did much apart from control my breathing. For the pushing stage I just took the mouth piece off and chomped down for dear life! Had mega jaw ache the next day!!


----------



## v2007

Mollie: Pethidine, G&A, Epidural. 

Taylor: Epi that wore off, so just G&a

Katie: Spinal and post op pain meds. 

V xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

what is pethidine? :shrug: :blush:


----------



## NuKe

i had g&a and an epidural but the epi cant really be called pain relief as it did precisely fuck all. no relief in the slightest. g&a, water and hypnobirthing this time


----------



## RachA

No1: TENS which didn't work at all
Gas and Air

No2: Gas and Air
Nothing for about 2 hours
Gas and Air again


----------



## bathbabe

Tens
Gas and air

Only had the tens on for a few mins before i realised i wasnt having enough time between to switch the boost off! So started on gas and air and fell asleep x


----------



## sma1588

eventhough i said i would have nothing i got an epi at about 3 cm then had the dose uped at about 6cm. they said it was better to have it before all the pain set in. i actually had an easy labor and delivery ....i was induced and 13 hours later with 45 mins of pushin she was born


----------



## Caezzybe

2 doses of paracetemol over 8 hours and a TENS machine. Oh and gas & air for the stitches! :)


----------



## lizardbreath

With Jaymee 1 shot of nubain which had pretty much worn off and it never took the pain away just the contractions . With Katherine I had not a thing by the time I had gotten to the hospital and gotten to the bed she was pretty much born .


----------



## calliebaby

We aren't given the option of gas and air. So, I had nothing. Thankfully the labor was only 4.5 hours with 14 minutes of pushing.:thumbup:


----------



## Treelo

Treelo said:


> On DS1 i has Gas & Air and a shot of pethidine.
> On DS2 i had nothing.

To update on DD i had gas & air when I was 7cm she was born 15 mins later don't rem pushing at all I was out of it lol!! Have to say i found the gas & air great this time, on DS1 I didn't find it good at all.


----------



## HellBunny

Gas and Air made me uncontrollably vomit.
So i had an epidural and it was bloody good, i will be having one next time!!


----------



## x__amour

Epidural and then whatever they put in during my EMCS. :flow:


----------



## lauren28

I had gas and air. Made me feel quite sick and through up over OH once she was born. Don't think it did much for the pain but was kind of a rhythmic thing to concentrte on.

Was v painful with drip and she was back to bck 0 but didn't occur to me to ask for anything else.

Had local anaesthetic injections to be stitched up after episiptemy but didn't feel this at all.


----------



## katix333

i had gas and air with both, 5cm with my son and 6cm with my daughter, both waterbirths, everyone told me it gets easier with each child, my labour was worse with my daughter!! xx


----------



## Laurenmomma

i told oh to tell midwives i thought i was in labour, he came back with 2 paracetamol and said its too early to be in labour, then few hours later sed no its hurting now but baby came 40 mins later n i wasnt even on delivery suite so didnt have time for anything! x


----------



## nat23

gas and air,loved it!! x


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Epidural and will def get it again for future kids!


----------



## Gudrun

nothing the 1st
epidural the 2nd


----------



## Victoriaaa

I cant swallow tablets etc, :haha: so i had nothing until the pushing stage..where i was told to try gas and air to slow down my pushing.. body didnt listen though.. he was still here 7 minutes later.


----------



## Kathrin99

nothing.


----------



## smiler123

Nothing. No time! :(


----------



## Jennifurball

TENS machine but I was too far gone for it to take effect, I used it to try and distract me though.


----------



## Kyliem87

I laboured for 3 days and before birth had 2 shots of Diamorphine to cope with the back labour while I was on all my different things to help soften my cervix but when I gave birth I had nothing - I had begged for an epidural twice though - the first time I was denied because they wanted to speed up my labour not slow it down, second time I was denied because baby's head was there and it was too late. Gas and air makes me feel sick so I couldn't have anything

:flow:


----------



## mum2be257

gas and air
useless pethidine
epidural-amazing! Was totally chilled out watching x factor and dodgeball watching my contractions on the monitor x


----------



## Lizzie K

With my first, I got IV medication when I got there and then again a few hours later. I then got an epidural an hour or so after the second round of IV drugs because the anesthesiologist was finally available. (he had been with a lady getting a c-section) 
With my second, I got the IV drugs again and they helped enough that I declined the epidural until it was too late. 
With my third, I got nothing. I got to the hospital an hour before he was born, so I had no time. 
This time around, I am planning on going without anything again. I know I can do it and I learned with my third what positions help with the pain (also distraction helps a lot) so I am going to use that knowledge.


----------



## TheLocation

You're gonna laugh, but I used music as pain relief. It _really _helped me through the contractions. 
At the very end I did get an epidural for an emergency c-section.


----------



## hawalkden

I had G&A which detracted me more than anything and two doses of diamorphine which made me so spaced out and let me sleep. So both detractions! 

I felt disapointed with the G&A few people say it made them laugh. haha it didn't with me!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I had nothing until 8cm then tried pethidine but it just made me drowsy and didn't help with the pain at all and tried G&A as I felt the urge to push but found it too did nothing so I carried on without pain relief and I must say it's the best decision I've made :flower: x


----------



## kathrin35

Epidural


----------



## NDH

I had water injections for my back labour. Nothing else.


----------



## NDH

Double post


----------



## eulmh82

gas and air - I contracted from 1cm to 10 cm in 4 hours so when she came to check me again I asked for pethidine and was told it was too late :( - and before the labour I had been a give me whatever you can to get me through it type of person


----------



## Yumimum

I had gas and air then remifentanil which is a fast acting opioid similar to pethadine. It worked really well for me and had no lasting effect on me or my daughter once she was born.


----------



## MadameJ

With my DS I had a shot of diamorphine( basically pethadine) which did buggar all and then gas n air!

With my DD I used a tens machine till 9cms and then a couple sooks of gas n air whilst pushing!


----------



## CatandKitten

Nothing. I was tempted a few times, but my husband helped remind me what I wanted for my birth and kept me on course. I'm glad that I did.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_When in labour with Sebastian I had an epidural and codeine and paracetamol _


----------



## Bats11

This time i asked for the epidural & im so glad i did, the birthing experience was absolutely wonderful!


----------



## XJessicaX

22 hour labour
I had 14 hours of nothing, not even paracetamol.
Had maybe 2 hours of 'some' relief from an epidural which was put in and it promptly failed, was fiddled with and accidentally pulled out.
6 hours of a mix of G&A and nothing and then in the last 8 minutes had a spinal block for an emergency assisted delivery.


----------



## chuck

i try not to think about my 1st labour...i had water, gas and air, pethadine, epi, and a spinal and then morphine after...HATED it

Did some hypno and had a little gas and air with my 2nd...LOVED it.


----------

